# Bioré Skincare’s Acne Collection



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

Finals week is approaching full speed ahead. While you’re pulling all-nighters to pass your exams, your skin is working overtime to compensate for lack of sleep and overwhelming stress. Give your skin some TLC with *Bioré Skincare’s Acne Collection.*

*The Bioré* *baking soda* and *charcoal *acne fighting products will calm your skin while you freak out about finals to achieve a clearer complexion in *just 48 hours*.





·     *Bioré Baking Soda Acne Scrub *is a daily cleanser for combination skin which *gently* removes pore-clogging dead skin cells while also banishing existing breakouts with *salicylic acid*. 

·     *Bioré Charcoal Acne Scrub* for oily skin contains exfoliating beads and *skin-polishing micro crystals *that clear away dead skin cells without irritating skin or stripping it of moisture, while also soaking up sebum. 

·     *Bioré Charcoal Acne Clearing Cleanser is *a refreshing daily liquid cleanser for oily skin formulated to achieve a *deep, pore-clearing clean* without over-drying. *Natural charcoal* absorbs oil, while salicylic acid treats existing pimples and prevents new ones from popping up.
















Each product is $6.49 and can be purchased at select food, drug and mass merchant stores.


----------

